# Herro it's Shiloh!



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I realized I haven't posted pics of little Shi Shi with her new summer cut (aka Clydesdale horse cut):HistericalSmiley:. Let me tell you that I love the easy maintenance of it! Bath time is a breeze now! 
XOXO~KT & Shiloh


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG! Adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw that siggie and was thinking there would be new pix of the stunning Shiloh coming soon and voila.:wub::wub: Gorgeous!!! And you're making me think Tyler could use a cut.:w00t:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha! She's a cutie patooty!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is beyond gorgeous!!!

Mary


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, she's so pretty!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Kristina you're killing me!!! I love that cut!!!! Beautiful.....:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love it, just love it.......reminds me of Cosy!!! She is just adorable!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG!! Remy is drooling over here! He says he misses his girlfriend so much!!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

WOOOOOWZA!!! What a little hottie Shiloh is! She looks amazing in her haircut and her gorgeous outfits! :wub::wub::wub: I especially love her outfit in your siggy! :thumbsup: Suri says she is going to get a haircut just like her sis. :aktion033: Just gorgeous Shi Shi!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shiloh is adorable ...note my shiloh... is also called shy shy for short just like the song by kajagoogo ...too shy.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiloh is so gorgeous, and I LOVE the cut. I am having trouble managing Daphne Rose's hair, and I am going to look into a cut like this for her. Thanks for posting the beautiful pics.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Love your pictures of Shilho, she is beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love her and love her new cut - just beautiful!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

:wub: She is adorable, so sweet


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

omg Kris I LOVE those photos!! She is really like a little Maltese supermodel! Just so beautiful...wow wow wow!!! Seriously, she does not even look real!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is just stunning! Such a little beauty! :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the sweet compliments!!


Snowbody said:


> I saw that siggie and was thinking there would be new pix of the stunning Shiloh coming soon and voila.:wub::wub: Gorgeous!!! And you're making me think Tyler could use a cut.:w00t:


Do it Sue!! Tyler will thank you for it! LOL! Freedom!!


Cosy said:


> Haha! She's a cutie patooty!


 Right back at ya, Cosy!


The A Team said:


> OMG! Kristina you're killing me!!! I love that cut!!!! Beautiful.....:wub:


I absolutely love Ava's coat! Ava would be disappear if she had this cut!!



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love it, just love it.......reminds me of Cosy!!! She is just adorable!!


 Aw, what a compliment, I LOVE Cosy! :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

remy said:


> OMG!! Remy is drooling over here! He says he misses his girlfriend so much!!!!


 Nose licks to Rems! She misses him too!



Snow White said:


> WOOOOOWZA!!! What a little hottie Shiloh is! She looks amazing in her haircut and her gorgeous outfits! :wub::wub::wub: I especially love her outfit in your siggy! :thumbsup: Suri says she is going to get a haircut just like her sis. :aktion033: Just gorgeous Shi Shi!


 Yay!! Suri will look adorable with her cute little legs!!



jodublin said:


> shiloh is adorable ...note my shiloh... is also called shy shy for short just like the song by kajagoogo ...too shy.


Aww, name twins!!  Hmm...never heard of that song...LOL.



its4tina said:


> Shiloh is so gorgeous, and I LOVE the cut. I am having trouble managing Daphne Rose's hair, and I am going to look into a cut like this for her. Thanks for posting the beautiful pics.


It's been amazing and saves SO much time!



iheartbisou said:


> omg Kris I LOVE those photos!! She is really like a little Maltese supermodel! Just so beautiful...wow wow wow!!! Seriously, she does not even look real!!!


Andrea, you caught me! It actually is a replica doll I got made of Shiloh! :smrofl:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Shi Shi is gorgeous!!!:wub::wub::wub:

I love her haircut, Kt! :heart: I would love take Maggie and Abbie for the same style one day when I get the guts to.

Please give Shiloh a snuggle and smooch for us!:wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a doll! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

total beauty <3 love it and love this girl...

hugs
Kat


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Shiloh looks so neat, coiffed and adorable :wub:, Love the cut!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I am speechless and spent too long staring at the amazing photo! your siggie is wowiekazzowie!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful ! looove the cut , i want to get dolce a cut already .


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a pretty little baby!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG Kristina, Shiloh is insanely BEAUTIFUL . .and I just love her new stylish cut . . .I bet maintenance is practically nothing now with her short cut . . .she is getting to be quite the fashionista :wub:

I think I might have to eventually go this route when SeRi is older . . makes my life easier and no one sees it short anyway especially since I want her to wear something all the time when I take her out . . .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww....I can see little Shi Shi is ready and capable to take on any catwalk! Such a little beauty.:wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Missy&Maggie said:


> Shi Shi is gorgeous!!!:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I love her haircut, Kt! :heart: I would love take Maggie and Abbie for the same style one day when I get the guts to.
> 
> Please give Shiloh a snuggle and smooch for us!:wub:


Shi gives you a snuggle and a smooch right back!! Boy does she love doing that! 



lepetitecosette said:


> I am speechless and spent too long staring at the amazing photo! your siggie is wowiekazzowie!


 Thank you! 



Tiger's Mom said:


> OMG Kristina, Shiloh is insanely BEAUTIFUL . .and I just love her new stylish cut . . .I bet maintenance is practically nothing now with her short cut . . .she is getting to be quite the fashionista :wub:
> I think I might have to eventually go this route when SeRi is older . . makes my life easier and no one sees it short anyway especially since I want her to wear something all the time when I take her out . . .


You should do it, it's the perfect cut for wearing clothes!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Awww....I can see little Shi Shi is ready and capable to take on any catwalk! Such a little beauty.:wub:


haha, thanks. It's funny, since I dress her so much, when I call her over to put some clothes on, she helps me out and pushes her head through the shirts by herself!!! :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

moshi melo said:


> haha, thanks. It's funny, since I dress her so much, when I call her over to put some clothes on, she helps me out and pushes her head through the shirts by herself!!! :aktion033:


lol...I know exactly what you're talking about. Jett does that for me too. I just LOVE it!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

shes such a perfect model for your stylish duds..


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

C-u-t-e!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

LOVE this summer cut! 

Could you take a "naked" photo so I can show it to my groomer? :thumbsup:


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

moshi melo said:


> I realized I haven't posted pics of little Shi Shi with her new summer cut (aka Clydesdale horse cut):HistericalSmiley:. Let me tell you that I love the easy maintenance of it! Bath time is a breeze now!
> XOXO~KT & Shiloh


 
OMG! Shiloh is super cute, i was actually gonna say i love you new siggy, she's a super model...xxx


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...I know exactly what you're talking about. Jett does that for me too. I just LOVE it!


I just LOVE Jett and his cute little face!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

malteserus said:


> LOVE this summer cut!
> 
> Could you take a "naked" photo so I can show it to my groomer? :thumbsup:


Nekked? EEP! Shiloh is blushing right now! LOL. I'll take one on Monday when I'm in the office.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

She is such a stunner!! Love her! I'm curious about the naked photo too..


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Shi Shi is such a Cutie Pie! Love her new summer hair cut, Kristina!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love Shiloh's new haircut!! And she is looking very pretty in your fabulous garb! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Gosh I just love Shi's beautiful face! :wub:
She looks like she is from a puppy clothes catalogue!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG!!! I want to dognap your baby so bad!

She is such a perfect little girl:wub:


----------

